# ThinkPad LEDs



## aragats (Nov 16, 2015)

Is it possible to control ThinkPad LEDs?
I'm using FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT on ThinkPad T430.
The driver acpi_ibm(4) is supposed to provide such functionality. Under /dev/led I have:

```
ahci0.0.fault
ahci0.0.locate
ahci0.1.fault
ahci0.1.locate
ahci0.4.fault
ahci0.4.locate
em0
thinklight
```
I have no idea about AHCI stuff (and don't care of it).
em0 is the network connector LED. I can echo 0 or 1 or output of `morse` to it and it works.
thinklight works somehow strangely (the keyboard backlight or overhead light), although people report it's working.
However there are no other LEDs, e.g. power button, speaker, mic, sleep indicator, battery.
Does anybody know whether it's possible to enable control of them?


----------

